# Moving to Spain: Tax questions and housing



## travelcupid09 (Sep 22, 2010)

The plan is to move and live in Spain for a bout one year.
Do we have to pay taxes for our US income in Spain also? What %? Our income will be about $150k per year. Our property depreciation off sets our taxes every year which puts us in the lowest tax bracket here but what about in Spain. We have assets that are worth about 2 millions does that affect how much taxes we pay in Spain (if we have to pay taxes) All assets are in the USA we don't plan to buy in Spain. 
Can anyone please suggest a reputable housing site that I can contact to help us finding a house for us to rent? 

The visa application asks for a signed lease but I don't feel comfortable signing a lease before I see the house. I wonder if the consulate accepts a letter of invitation from a Spanish resident that says she invites us to stay with her until we find our own house? 
Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hashen said:


> The plan is to move and live in Spain for a bout one year.
> Do we have to pay taxes for our US income in Spain also? What %? Our income will be about $150k per year. Our property depreciation off sets our taxes every year which puts us in the lowest tax bracket here but what about in Spain. We have assets that are worth about 2 millions does that affect how much taxes we pay in Spain (if we have to pay taxes) All assets are in the USA we don't plan to buy in Spain.
> Can anyone please suggest a reputable housing site that I can contact to help us finding a house for us to rent?
> 
> ...


you could try asking the tax question here Expat Tax - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - I do know that you have to continue filing in the US though


as far as renting is concerned there are so very many agents & I'm sure _some_ are trustworthy............. I just don't feel able to personally recommend one after 8.5 years renting 

if you have look at the useful links sticky you'll find links to rental sites - many of the properties there are advertised by the owners - but you're right - I certainly wouldn't sign anything or part with any money until I'd seen a property - maybe you'll have to have a trip over?

it might be that a holiday let will satisfy the consulate - ask them, maybe?


----------



## travelcupid09 (Sep 22, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> as far as renting is concerned there are so very many agents & I'm sure _some_ are trustworthy............. I just don't feel able to personally recommend one after 8.5 years renting
> 
> it might be that a holiday let will satisfy the consulate - ask them, maybe?


Thanks for a quick response! When they say a separate kitchen, what does that mean in Spain? Could you please tell me how much do we expect to pay in utilities for a 3 bedroom villa about 1200 sq. ft? Are most rental places well kept? What is the chance of finding something furnished?
I have been reading about Altea, it sounds like a nice town, do you know anything about it? We want to live in a small town, pedestrian and biking friendly, we don't plan to own a car while there, is that a wise decision if we live in Altea, how good is public transportation in Altea? We have twin toddlers who are in tow all the time.
Or could you please suggest a small town that would suit a family like ours. Nice views of mountains and sea IS a HUGE PLUS! Thanks so much.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hashen said:


> Thanks for a quick response! When they say a separate kitchen, what does that mean in Spain? Could you please tell me how much do we expect to pay in utilities for a 3 bedroom villa about 1200 sq. ft? Are most rental places well kept? What is the chance of finding something furnished?
> I have been reading about Altea, it sounds like a nice town, do you know anything about it? We want to live in a small town, pedestrian and biking friendly, we don't plan to own a car while there, is that a wise decision if we live in Altea, how good is public transportation in Altea? We have twin toddlers who are in tow all the time.
> Or could you please suggest a small town that would suit a family like ours. Nice views of mountains and sea IS a HUGE PLUS! Thanks so much.


seprate kitchen means that it isn't a big open plan living/dining/kitchen area - you get that in a lot of 'holiday' style properties

Altea - not sure I'd want to live there myself, but it's nice to visit

where I live is very family & bike friendly - lots of cycle paths - & we have our own mountain which runs right down into the sea 

rents vary tremendously - my town is quite expensive (although rents are dropping rapidly) but half an hour or less in any direction & they are somewhat lower


----------



## travelcupid09 (Sep 22, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> seprate kitchen means that it isn't a big open plan living/dining/kitchen area - you get that in a lot of 'holiday' style properties
> 
> Altea - not sure I'd want to live there myself, but it's nice to visit
> 
> ...


Would you mind private message me the town you live in so that I can research a little? Also, would you mind telling why you wouldn't want to live in Altea. 
Thanks again


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> seprate kitchen means that it isn't a big open plan living/dining/kitchen area - you get that in a lot of 'holiday' style properties
> 
> Altea - not sure I'd want to live there myself, but it's nice to visit
> 
> ...


I have to agree, Altea, not for me either. My Father used to live in El Portet, near Moraira, well worth a visit too. The whole area is very pleasant, apart from Benidorm which is too touristy for me.

At one time I felt that I could have settled in the general area of Javea, ended up a 1000 miles to the south west in the Canary Isles, couldn't be more different!

Ah well that is life


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hashen said:


> Would you mind private message me the town you live in so that I can research a little? Also, would you mind telling why you wouldn't want to live in Altea.
> Thanks again


look top right of my posts - it tells you where I live 

this is the view from my house and yet we're a 5 min walk from the beach 









Altea is mostly too steep & hilly for me - while Jávea is at the bottom of Montgo the Elephant (our mountain) most of it is pretty flat except the 'old town' as we call it - the pueblo - even that isn't too bad


----------



## travelcupid09 (Sep 22, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> look top right of my posts - it tells you where I live
> 
> this is the view from my house and yet we're a 5 min walk from the beach
> 
> ...


Wow oh wow that is breathtaking! 

Spain here I come whether you give me a visa or not hahaha just kiddin.'


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hashen said:


> Wow oh wow that is breathtaking!
> 
> Spain here I come whether you give me a visa or not hahaha just kiddin.'


it is amazing to wake up to every morning - but to be fair since Spain is almost as mountainous as Switzerland mountain views are pretty common.............

not many of the mountains dip their trunks in the sea though


----------



## travelcupid09 (Sep 22, 2010)

I checked rent in your town runs from 550 Euro and up for a 3 bedroom, if that's the case it should be affordable for us. We live in a town where rent is high.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hashen said:


> I checked rent in your town runs from 550 Euro and up for a 3 bedroom, if that's the case it should be affordable for us. We live in a town where rent is high.


careful though - a lot of websites will list a property as being in Jávea when it's a good 20 min drive out

there are very few villas within walking distance of the beach, town or port - if you find a 3 bed villa in the area at that price I'll fight you for it!!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hashen, you of course realise that when you live in Spain, it is mandatory to take your vacations in the Canary Islands

There are seven to choose from, the link below will direct you to the best kept secret in Spain


----------



## travelcupid09 (Sep 22, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> careful though - a lot of websites will list a property as being in Jávea when it's a good 20 min drive out
> 
> there are very few villas within walking distance of the beach, town or port - if you find a 3 bed villa in the area at that price I'll fight you for it!!


Thanks for the warning.


----------



## travelcupid09 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Hashen, you of course realise that when you live in Spain, it is mandatory to take your vacations in the Canary Islands
> 
> There are seven to choose from, the link below will direct you to the best kept secret in Spain


I checked your amazing pictures out. I am afraid that if I visit the Canary Islands I will never want to come back to the States!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

hashen said:


> I checked your amazing pictures out. I am afraid that if I visit the Canary Islands I will never want to come back to the States!


How sad, we really need quality visitors.

I first arrived in 1962 and became fascinated with the islands then, and now I live here on a permanent basis.


----------

